# Military Reenactment



## SHONIT123 (3 May 2015)

What is your opinion of military reenactors or military reenacting?


----------



## q_1966 (3 May 2015)

I agree with living history, as long as it's done to a high standard as far as dress and deportment (as shown here). http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/othermedia/reenactment/reenactmentconduct.htm


----------



## Colin Parkinson (4 May 2015)

Also best not to do periods currently in use


----------



## mariomike (4 May 2015)

SHONIT123 said:
			
		

> What is your opinion of military reenactors or military reenacting?



Opinions vary:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+reenactment&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TolHVeaRMIKN8QeM2oCoCw&gws_rd=ssl#rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&q=site:army.ca+reenactment&spell=1


----------



## SHONIT123 (4 May 2015)

So the latest possible era that reenactors could cover can be the 1980's -2000's CF? 
or is that still considered too modern.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 May 2015)

There are guys that are still in that served in the 80s, way too modern.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (5 May 2015)

I don't know seeing someone in Workdress bloused boots and a ascot would be good for a memory, along with those silly bowler hats and skirts for the women.


----------



## geo (10 May 2015)

Guys in work dress and baseball caps and ankle boots.. Looks like they work for Texaco or one of the other full service gas stations....


----------



## q_1966 (10 May 2015)

geo said:
			
		

> Guys in work dress and baseball caps and ankle boots.. Looks like they work for Texaco or one of the other full service gas stations....



When was the last time you saw a full service gas station (more than just pump your gas).


----------



## cavalryman (10 May 2015)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> When was the last time you saw a full service gas station (more than just pump your gas).


About the same time I wore the aforementioned outfit  :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2015)

Meanwhile, farmers on the Prairies still wear that style of clothing in the field.......including the ballcap (remember those?).


----------



## geo (10 May 2015)

Still got mine somewhere......


----------



## George Wallace (10 May 2015)

geo said:
			
		

> Still got mine somewhere......



So.   You are all set to spend a day on the combine.


----------



## my72jeep (10 May 2015)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> When was the last time you saw a full service gas station (more than just pump your gas).


Halifax 2011 an Esso near a dodge dealer and a Tim's Bedford basin end. picked up a new truck stopped for fuel went for coffee the attendant filled my washer, fuel, checked my other fluids and said have a nice weekend as I payed for the fuel.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2015)

There's a PetroCan in Windsor on Tecumseh Rd E. It does full service and typically charges about 1.5 cents a litre above its sister self serve down the road.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 May 2015)

So how about a serving member reenacting as a Walt  ;D


----------

